# Wolfsbarsche an/in der Ostsee



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. Januar 2008)

Moin Moin lieber Boardies,

vor einigen Jahren fing man den Wolfsbarsch im Sommer immer öfter an der Nordseeküste von den Niederlanden, mittlerweile das ganze Jahr...
vor einiger Zeit sogar im Sommer vor Sylt, mittlerweile auch im Herbst ...
2006 beim Brandungsfischen wurden die ersten Fische auch in und um Fehmarn gefangen (ich weiß von 2 Fischen DEFINITIV aus dem Jahre 2006/Herbst-Winter)...

Nun, wir waren am 31.12.07 nochmal mit dem ganzen Team und einigen Kunden auf dem Neuen Boot von Dieter Eisele EINGELADEN zum fischen auf Dorsch und Platte zwischen Fehmarn und Dahme.
Auf dem Weg nah Dahme dann in ca 10-12 m tiefe ein Schwarm fische auf dem Echo, ca 2-3m breit und 3-4 m hoch (laut echo) darunter 2-3 gute sicheln, also stopp, über den schwarm, eisen und gummi runterund SCHWUPPS rute krumm...
da davor die ausbeute etwas sehr spärlich war bat ich michael den fisch mal aufzumachen um zu gucken was die so fressen zur zeit...
gesagt getan, dorsch auf, fisch raus und siehe da WOLFSBARSCH...
ca 8-10cm groß, stachelige rückenflosse und dunklen fleck am letzten viertel...

war das evtl ein schwarm kleiner wolfsbarsche??

in diesem fred würd ich gern die fänge an der ostseeküste von belly, boot, kutter und spinnfischern festhalten, denn das wird in zukunft wohl zunehemen...

bin gespannt ob ihr ähnliches erlebt hat, und ob der eine oder andere vielleicht sogar schon mit einem guten fisch gesegnet war...

grüße

mirco

ps: das soll kein :*WOLSBARSCH, SEGEN oder FLUCH ??* fred werden, sondern BITTE ein erfahrunsaustausch über vorkommen und fänge in der OSTSEE!! DANKE


----------



## Brassenwürger (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche an/in der Ostsee*



Boot angler schrieb:


> ca 8-10cm groß, stachelige rückenflosse und dunklen fleck am letzten viertel...
> 
> war das evtl ein schwarm kleiner wolfsbarsche??


 
Hmmm, ich möchte dich ja nicht enttäuschen...,

aber bei dem von dir geschilderten Fisch handelt es sich aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach um einen Lippfisch (in der Ostsee gar nicht sooo selten) oder um eine Strandgrundel.
Es gibt Wolfsbarsche in der Ostsee, aber die sind dermaßen selten, dass selbst Fänge von Berufsfischern als Sensation gelten. Das liegt weniger an den klimatischen Verhältnissen der Ostsee, als an deren Salzgehalt. Wolfsbarsche sind salzliebend und meiden die Ostsee daher. Gezieltes Wolfsbarschangeln ist dort daher so ziemlich Utopie und selbst Zufallsfänge mehr wert als ein 6er im Lotto! Trotzdem verbreiten sich diese Fische immer mehr gen Norden und einige Spezis betreiben eine gezielte Angelei erfolgreich sogar schon im Oslofjord. Sommerliche Zufallsfänge sind bis knapp unterhalb der Lofoten bekannt. Aber in der Ostsee....#d

Vor allem: "Ein schwarm kleiner Wolfsbarsche...?"
Nee, nicht wirklich....

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche an/in der Ostsee*

HMMM, nur waren wir uns mit mehreren Anglern (und wir haben alle Ahnung vom fischen und von Fischen) incl den beiden skippern ziemlich sicher das es sich um wolfsbarsch handelte.
ausserdem weiß ich definitiv von2 Wolfsbarschen aus der brandung im herbst/winter 2006 um fehmarn.einer davon war das letzte WE im november 2006!!
und das von glaubwürdigen angelkollegen untermauert durch ein foto!!

wir werden sehen...

vor 10 jahren hieß es auch : WOLSBARSCHE in der NORSEE in DEUTSCHLAND?? niemals...

und wie sieht es mittlerweile aus??
kunden erzählen von fängen im september2006 vor sylt.
2007 sogar im november...


----------



## Mantafahrer (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche an/in der Ostsee*

Die sahen nicht zufällig so aus?


----------



## Blauortsand (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche an/in der Ostsee*

ich wette das waren holzmakrelen haben wir auch schon oftmals in den dorschen gefunden auch im winter!!!


----------



## Brassenwürger (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche an/in der Ostsee*



Boot angler schrieb:


> und das von glaubwürdigen angelkollegen untermauert durch ein foto!!
> 
> wir werden sehen...


 
Her damit...:vik:


----------



## Blauortsand (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche an/in der Ostsee*



Mantafahrer schrieb:


> Die sahen nicht zufällig so aus?



-> Klippenbarsch


also einer der dänischen schnurklassenrekorde stammt aus der apenrader bucht für wolfsbarsch aber dort werden immer mal diverse ausreißer gefangen!

ich fische selbst auf wolfsbarsche auf sylt und wenn es hier bei uns in der flensburger förde und alsen und apenrader bucht habe ich bislang von einem fang dergleichen gehört und soviel wie ich und meine kumpels auf dorsch und forelle hier fischen dann hätten wir schon einige gehabt die letzten jahre wenn sie hier wären!!!

höchstens außreißer bislang würde ich sagen aber klasse wäre es schon wenn die hier regelmäßig auftauchen würden - inzwischen kann man ja auch schon wieder gezielt makrelen fangen in der ostsee!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche an/in der Ostsee*

also ich habe pfingsten letzten jahres ein dorsch vor langeland gefangen der ein mir unbekannten fisch ausgekeuzt hat da ich aber durch norwegen lippfische und klippenbarsche kenne konnte ich ihn nicht zuordnen.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche an/in der Ostsee*



Mantafahrer schrieb:


> Die sahen nicht zufällig so aus?


 
nein, definitiv nicht...

@blauortsand: das hatte ich zuerst auch gedacht aber der fleck an der schwanzwurzel ist mir bei HM nie aufgefallen...

@ brassenwürger: werd mal versuchen das foto zu bekommen, ist leider auf zelluloid gebannt und nicht als digital...

muß also den fänger versuchen zu erreichen, ihn bitten dieses einzuscannen und dann hier hochladen...
kann also etwas dauern...

ich habe auch versucht "es" mit allen mitteln zu erklären, für mich aber riecht das nach WB...

grüße

mirco


----------



## Ramon (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche an/in der Ostsee*

Hallo

Ich habe mal ein Foto gesehen von einem Wolfsbarsch gefangen auf Kegneas am Damm. Leider weiss ich nicht mehr so genau ob das Foto hier im Anglerboard war oder im Angelladen in Sönderborg. Ich glaube das ist schon 1 oder 2 Jahre her.


----------



## Ramon (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche an/in der Ostsee*

Hier ist es. Ein sechser im Lotto

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=54166&highlight=Wolfsbarsch+Damm


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche an/in der Ostsee*



Ramon schrieb:


> Hier ist es. Ein sechser im Lotto
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=54166&highlight=Wolfsbarsch+Damm


 
danke für diesen internen link, damit steht es fest ES WAR EIN WOLF!!!!!!!! 100%

grüße

mirco


----------



## Waldi (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche an/in der Ostsee*

Aber was ist denn mit dem dunklen Fleck am letzten Viertel? den sehe ich beim Wolf nicht.
Waldi


----------



## MefoProf (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche an/in der Ostsee*

Hallo,

im Hafen von Aarhus werden eigentlich nahezu jedes Jahr einige gafangen. Ein Vereinskollege von mir hat letzten Sommer 2 Wölfe am Gabet, nördlich von Odense gefangen. Auch aus anderen Ostseehäfen werden immer mal wieder Fische gemeldet. Es sind aber leider (noch) alles Zufallsfänge. Sie sind also definitiv in der Ostsee vorhanden, aber wohl nicht in grossen Stückzahlen, so dass sich ein gezieltes fischen lohnen würde.


----------



## rahnschote (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche an/in der Ostsee*

Hab gerade mit meinem vater gesprochen ,der ist seit über 30 jahren berufsfischer in Niendorf,Lübecker bucht-er hatte letztes jahr 2-3 Wölfe gefangen,und sein kolege auch 2 ...davor die jahre hatte er höchstens 1 pro jahr also nen leichter anstieg!

Außerdem meinte er das in den nächsten jahren noch andere arten dazukommen werden ,er hat in den letzten jahren vermehrt folgende arten vermehrt gefangen:roter knurrhan bis 60cm,seehecht,seezunge ,meerbrassen und seit 2007 auch wieder makrelen (so viele wie seit den 60ger jahren nicht mehr)

also ich habe dieses jahr auch 15 makrelen in der ostsee geangelt und bin gespannt ,was diesesjahr so raus kommt!!
|supergri


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche an/in der Ostsee*



Waldi schrieb:


> Aber was ist denn mit dem dunklen Fleck am letzten Viertel? den sehe ich beim Wolf nicht.
> Waldi


 
kann mich mit dem fleck auch täuschen der fisch war bereits bisschen verdaut, zumindest am hinteren ende und da schimmerte etwas dunkles kurz vor der schwanzflosse (bzw dem rest...)
nach den fotos im anderen fred war es aber auf jeden fall n wolf, basta, aus die maus... 

grüße

mirco


----------



## Zarrentiner (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche an/in der Ostsee*

Ich habe im Herbst 2005 in der Ostsee in der Nähe von Steinbeck einen Wolfsbarsch gefangen. Beim Brandungsangeln auf Wattwurm. 48 cm lang und 1180 gr. schwer. Stand zu der Zeit auch in verschiedenen Zeitungen. Schweriner Volkszeitung und Esox. Das ist der bisherige Artenrekord in Meck.-Pomm. Ich weiß von einem Mitarbeiter der Schweriner Volkszeitung das im Jahr 2001 in der gleichen Ecke schon ein Wolfsbarsch gefangen wurde.

         Grüße aus Zarrentin !!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche an/in der Ostsee*

na bitte, es geht doch 

@Zarrentiner: freut mich von anderen fängen zu hören, denn ich war bzw bin mir zu 100% sicher das es ein wolf war...

na dann bin ich mal gespannt wie es sich in den nächsten jahren entwickelt...

vielleicht hören wir ja schon bald von den ersten guten wölfen vom belly oder kleinboot...

grüße

mirco


----------

